# Hair loss on top of snout



## xmascarolmarie (Feb 6, 2011)

I just noticed that our 3 year old Golden is losing hair on the top of his snout. It doesn't look injured, just balding. Also, looks like fur around eyes is lightening alot. He's also gotten overweight so I have been watching his calories this winter. What can cause this?


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

When my first golden, Sammi lost fur on her snout, it was related to her thyroid...I'd take your pup to the vet for a thyroid test...especially since he's gaining weight.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Is he rubbing it on anything?


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Shellie lost hair there, it usually is a sign of hypothyroidism or rubbing, but the overweight can also go hand in hand with a low thyroid.


----------



## xmascarolmarie (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't think he is rubbing it on anything. We do have a 13 week old Golden pup that he plays and rough houses with, but the area on his nose doesn't look injured at all. I was wondering about the possible thyroid...I will get him in and have him checked. Thank you all!


----------



## Ryoma (Nov 14, 2010)

+1 on thyroid check.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I had never heard of the thinning hair on top of snout being related to hypothyroidism. Brooks hair there has thinned over the past year (last summer he was diagnosed and has been taking medicine, but his thyroid level took 6 months to get out of the low range--just took him in this month and it was finally in the mid normal range. His medicine dosage never changed during this time, but he did lose 12 pounds)


----------

